# plow angle?



## J_Bryant (Dec 10, 2012)

Im trying to think of a way that i can angle my plow without getting off my atv, Im trying not to spend too much money on it... But it would be nice to be able to angle quickly without hopping off, (And slipping and falling if there is ice, Yes, That has happened to me.) anyway, what do you guys think about just 3 ropes, One coming up center that will pull the angle pin, Then one from each side of the plow, I thought it might look cheesey, So if you guys got any suggestions, or have rigged up something for you plow, please help me out...


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

Heck yeah. Get some eyelets and sting it up. Be sure to post pics.


----------



## irv (Oct 20, 2010)

cycle country used to have a kit to pull the spring loaded pin with a cable.
then you could put one side of the plow against something and angle it, then
let go of the cable. actually a piece of rope on the pin would work. i had a cc
plow with that kit. worked ok.--irv


----------



## J_Bryant (Dec 10, 2012)

Yeah, I thought about that, but at a customers driveway, i dont know if ill always be abe to find something i can drive into to angle the blade....


----------



## irv (Oct 20, 2010)

snow bank at an angle?


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

irv;1555109 said:


> snow bank at an angle?


That or just get off and give it a push. Personally, it got old super fast my first year using my atv. By the second plowing I ordered a Power Pivot and said screw getting off the atv.


----------



## braindead1684 (Nov 4, 2011)

Old push mower throttle cable would work attach to angle pin and attach cable down to plow mount pulling the cable should release the angle adjustment, then you could have a rope on each corner of the blade to angle it once you have the adjustment pulled, then just slide the cable forward and the adjustment pin should pop back in.


----------



## irv (Oct 20, 2010)

ALC-GregH;1557945 said:


> That or just get off and give it a push. Personally, it got old super fast my first year using my atv. By the second plowing I ordered a Power Pivot and said screw getting off the atv.


im with you!


----------



## livergsp (Aug 13, 2011)

*Get A pair of these, and you won fall....*



J_Bryant;1553996 said:


> (And slipping and falling if there is ice, Yes, That has happened to me.)


http://www.surefoot.net/

OR something like them
ScottThumbs Up


----------



## jmbones (Jun 17, 2009)

ALC-GregH;1557945 said:


> That or just get off and give it a push. Personally, it got old super fast my first year using my atv. By the second plowing I ordered a Power Pivot and said screw getting off the atv.


I did the same...power pivot works great. Had to modify the way those clips work to hold the angle but has been working good since.


----------



## J_Bryant (Dec 10, 2012)

Ok guys, This is what i came up with...
First i took a Bell bike-stop brake set, ($2.99 for complete set at Discount Drug Mart)
I hooked the cable to the lever that you flip to angle blade,








Then i hooked up the brake handle on the bar of the rack, so i can reach it easy.








I put eyelet bolts in the plow blade and ran a rope to the rack so i can pull it to angle the blade, But then i relized that when the "trip blade" flips when i hit something, the ropes catch, So i got 2 coil strech key keepers and tied them from the end of my rope to the handle bar, so they can strech when i need them to, but i can always reach the rope to angle the blade,








I tested it and it works great and i will try to post a video here soon, Maybe even a video of it in action if we get some snow soon... Looks like a chance next week, (fingers crossed)
This was very easy and very cheap...
Bike Brake kit, $2.99 Discount Drug Mart
Eyelet bolts x2, $2.49 Home Depot
Coil key keepers x2, $1.99 each Home Depot
Rope, Already had in garage

I took me about a hour or so to rig this up, and that included building a fire in the woodburner to warm the garage, and stopping for a few drinks... 
Im sure if you guys do something similar to this, you will like it...

Let me know what ya think..


----------



## irv (Oct 20, 2010)

jmbones;1559987 said:


> I did the same...power pivot works great. Had to modify the way those clips work to hold the angle but has been working good since.


what did you do to the clips. got pics . show and tell me what you are
talking about. i have the latest keys. since i bought mine back when they came out it has
sometimes slipped out. i was tol it was the nature of the beast. i even bought
one of the late models and it did it too. pivots great but doesnt hold all the time.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

irv;1561006 said:


> what did you do to the clips. got pics . show and tell me what you are
> talking about. i have the latest keys. since i bought mine back when they came out it has
> sometimes slipped out. i was tol it was the nature of the beast. i even bought
> one of the late models and it did it too. pivots great but doesnt hold all the time.


Look around on here. I posted a few pics of the bracket I made to keep the keys in place.


----------



## jmbones (Jun 17, 2009)

I just ordered the new clips for backup (didn't come in yet) but it looks like with the new design I won't be able to use the piece I made to hold them in. Here is a picture of my setup. I drilled and tapped one hole on each side of the clips. I just upgraded my bracket to thicker flat stock and redrilled/tapped the holes using 1/4-20 thread size. Two stainless 1/4-20 screws and the bracket was flat stock. I had to use a bunch of washers temporarily but I am running today for shorter 1/4-20 stainless screws. Eventually I am just going to weld it, I see no reason not to other then if the motor or gearing fails inside. Even then I can just grind the weld off if I need to manually angle in an emergency.


----------



## irv (Oct 20, 2010)

you mean they now have a newer design yet? hadnt heard that.
pics when you get them please. whats this, now the 4th design change?


----------



## jmbones (Jun 17, 2009)

irv;1573334 said:


> you mean they now have a newer design yet? hadnt heard that.
> pics when you get them please. whats this, now the 4th design change?


Not sure how "new" it is, but I just got them in the mail today from Montana Jacks.Sticker on the bag says 1/3/2013 Rev Level B0. Part #77946. The new ones are much larger then the originals I have but I forsee them popping out just like the originals.


----------



## irv (Oct 20, 2010)

looks like the ones i have now. havent lost one yet , but have cable tie
on them. i do have the 73860 non-provantage model


----------



## jmbones (Jun 17, 2009)

I believe mine is also the non provantage model. We'll see how they hold up. I will still tie them up as well.


----------



## Rusty Silence (Apr 17, 2010)

J_Bryant;1560900 said:


> Ok guys, This is what i came up with...
> First i took a Bell bike-stop brake set, ($2.99 for complete set at Discount Drug Mart)
> I hooked the cable to the lever that you flip to angle blade,
> View attachment 121252
> ...


Great idea! I might have to do something like this.


----------



## J_Bryant (Dec 10, 2012)

just spray the brake cabel and angle lever and spring with lithium grease. Kepps it sliding smooth and wont freeze


----------



## irv (Oct 20, 2010)

jmbones;1573363 said:


> Not sure how "new" it is, but I just got them in the mail today from Montana Jacks.Sticker on the bag says 1/3/2013 Rev Level B0. Part #77946. The new ones are much larger then the originals I have but I forsee them popping out just like the originals.


the 946's are the ones i have an cabled tied so i wont lose them. they do have
some spring pressure to them. just for the heck of it i checked the 6 bolts on
the bottom of the power pivot. it was just a hair loose. tightend them all and it
looks like the keys are now engaging better. its now not slipping on the angle. the tech
guy at warn said it is only going to pivot and lock in 1 of the 5 slots on the
mechanism anyway.--irv

we have had less than 10" all winter. not alot in the"snow belt".


----------



## jmbones (Jun 17, 2009)

These new pins did not stay in at all. I just plowed this latest storm and every rock, divot and bump I hit they popped up and the plow angled freely. I then had to go and reset them.


----------

